# Old Boys Village South Wales Feb 2011



## Urbex_94 (Feb 23, 2011)

Pictures taken by me and edited by me on February 12th 2011, tell me what you think 

Ohh and check out my Gallery for my URBEX stuff!

http://jacklovesallys.deviantart.com/gallery/


























































What you think of the photography? And interesting place huh!?


----------



## tommo (Feb 23, 2011)

great set of pics really adds a different view on the site, stu will loves these


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to DP and you chose a great little site for your first post..well done.


----------



## Urbex_94 (Feb 23, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Welcome to DP and you chose a great little site for your first post..well done.



Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 24, 2011)

really like your style ..... great post


----------



## Urbex_94 (Feb 24, 2011)

jjandellis said:


> really like your style ..... great post



Thanks a lot man!


----------

